# Turkey Choke Question.



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

so, I'm getting a new turkey choke, do any of you on here shoot, or know anything about the "Kicks, Gobblin Thunder" or the "Indian Creek, Black Diamond"???? I'm trying to decide out of these 2 chokes which one to get. I have read reviews on both and they each sound pretty top notch! I was just wondering if any of you have tried either one of these tubes or know someone who has. The rig I will be using it on is a Benelli Nova with a 28" barrel. any advice, or opinions are welcome........Thanks.


----------



## Gdevilutah (Jan 9, 2010)

We have never had anything but good feedback about any of the Gobblin Thunders from our customers


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Depends on what ammo you're shooting, what constriction the choke is, etc. An Indian Creek in the .650 to .660 range ought to be about right for most lead or Hevi-13 loads.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

hawglips said:


> Depends on what ammo you're shooting, what constriction the choke is, etc. An Indian Creek in the .650 to .660 range ought to be about right for most lead or Hevi-13 loads.


I was thinking of getting the .665, and shooting a 3" #5 shot (regular led)


----------



## birdman (Nov 21, 2007)

Got an Indian Creek for my son's 20 gauge. Shoot Hevi-13 3" #6. It is the most ridiculously tight and consistent pattern to about 35 yards. It's killed 5 birds the last two years. I'm sure you could get a bit more out of the 12 gauge but I like to shoot them inside 30 yards anyway. I use a Jelly Head in my Benelli Nova with the old Hevi-shot 3 1/2" #6 and have no reason to change until my stockpile of ammo is gone.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

goosefreak said:


> I was thinking of getting the .665, and shooting a 3" #5 shot (regular led)


You'll get significantly better performance with the Hevi 6s.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm going to pattern a .655 Jellyhead with 3 1/2 Winchester Double X #6's sometime next week. I've heard a lot of positive about the Jellyhead so we'll see I guess.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

hawglips said:


> You'll get significantly better performance with the Hevi 6s.


let me ask you this, whats the farthest you would take a bird with #6?? it shouldn't matter to me since i called my bird in last year to 10 feet but, i'd like to know my limits. and does heavy shot throw that much better of a pattern to go and spend the money on?


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

birdman said:


> Got an Indian Creek for my son's 20 gauge. Shoot Hevi-13 3" #6. It is the most ridiculously tight and consistent pattern to about 35 yards. It's killed 5 birds the last two years. I'm sure you could get a bit more out of the 12 gauge but I like to shoot them inside 30 yards anyway. I use a Jelly Head in my Benelli Nova with the old Hevi-shot 3 1/2" #6 and have no reason to change until my stockpile of ammo is gone.


what constriction did you get for the 20ga?? i'v got a hit for a turkey tag on my card, and its either my little brother, me or my wife. if its my wife she'll be shooting her Remington870 20ga


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

goosefreak said:


> let me ask you this, whats the farthest you would take a bird with #6?? it shouldn't matter to me since i called my bird in last year to 10 feet but, i'd like to know my limits. and does heavy shot throw that much better of a pattern to go and spend the money on?


Here's the self-imposed limits I place on my own turkey ammo. I have three criteria, and ALL THREE must be met.

1) 100 pellets in a 10" circle
2) 1.25" penetration in ballistics gelatin
3) my ability to put the 10" core where I'm aiming

Number one can be determined only at the shooting range. You've got to go out and shoot, and see what that max range is where you can get 100 pellets in a 10" circle.

Number two can be determined with KYP Shotshell Ballistics software.

So, taking Hevi-13 2 oz #6s as an example; in my 12 gauge gun and choke of choice, I can get 100 pellets in a 10" circle out to about 47 yds.

And the math says I get 1.25" penetration with those shells at 55 yds.

So, my self-imposed max range with that load is 47 yds. And yes, I can put the core of the pattern where I want it at that range.

And knowing that I am not perfect in my range estimation, I always have to keep that in mind, and bring my self-imposed range limit in a few yards to leave a cushion for error in estimation.

Compare that with #4 lead, out of the same gun.

I get 100 pellets in a 10" circle with #4 lead out to about 35 yds. KPY's math tells me that I have 1.25" penetration out to 74 yds.

So, my self-imposed range limit with my #4 lead is 35 yds. (Lots of wasted energy in that load, which leads to another problem - excessive crippling potential.)

Compare that with #5 lead, out of my same gun.

Shooting the Winchester XX #5s, I get 100 pellets in 10" circle out to about 40 yds. As for energy, KPY tells me that I get 1.25" penetration out to about 62 yds. So, my self-imposed range limit is 40 yds.

That's how I look at it. And that's why I say you'll be better off with the 3" 2 oz Hevi-13 6s.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

At the altitudes you guys hunt in UT, you'll get significantly farther 1.25" penetration range, so going down farther in size makes more sense - if you are looking to maximize your ammo's effectiveness and close the gap between your pattern density and pellet penetration energy.

And keep in mind, my self-imposed limitations are based on a 100% dead-every-time-I-pull-the-trigger-turkey-if-I-put-it-where-I'm-aiming. Because I think we owe the bird that much. Can those loads kill farther than that? Yes. But it's unethical to be putting up hail mary shots at turkeys hoping for a lucky pellet or two, IMO.


----------

